# Paper Mache Groundbreaker



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I finally finished my first complete prop for this season. It's all paper mache except for the hands (glue and wire) and eyes (easy eyes ping pong balls). I'm glad it's finished and I think I'll like it a lot better tomorrow, but right now . . . , lol. I did distress the shirt but the camera flash seems to make it glow.

And btw, the plucked eye wasn't initailly planned, but I thought it was clever with the fixed arm placement. Then I saw that DC had already done a very similar pose, lol.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great groundbreaker and good fun gore! I lie it TOT13.

I see great minds think alike....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks great you did a very nice or should i say ghoulish job on him. I think the plucked eye is the icing on the cake...err maggot on the zombie.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Great groundbreaker and good fun gore! I lie it TOT13.
> 
> I see great minds think alike....


Yeah, that's the one I was referring to. I think I had seen it a while back and subconsciously forgotten. Then after I did mine, I ran across a pic of your guy and realized I had stolen your idea.

I'm trying to figure out how to make my guy more colorful without screwing him up further. Any suggestions?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh how creepy! Two thumbs and an eyeball up! Very nice!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great prop!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, I love him, great detail. It would be cool to rub some dirt on the shirt to make it look like he came straight from the ground!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. I love the hands.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks great tot13 - he is really going to be freaking some people out this year!!! Good job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could certainly dirty up the shirt more as suggested and maybe give him some bruise-like coloring here and there, but he really looks great as is.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> You could certainly dirty up the shirt more as suggested and maybe give him some bruise-like coloring here and there, but he really looks great as is.


Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I like him a little better now.

Yeah, I actually _thought _I had dirtied the shirt up enough. I was too impatient to bury it or anything like that, so I used some gray, tan, and coffee colored spray paint. I really think the flash washed it out of the picture. That being said, I agree that I need to do more.

I am kinda proud of the hands, so thank you for that. I just spot glued the copper wire in place, then started outlining the outside of each finger with the hot glue, giving a little extra attention to the knuckle area. I really like the ability to change the hand poses however many times. But like the teeth, gotta be careful with the heat gun, lol.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing better then a zombie pulling its own eye out.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He is creepy cool! Great job!:jol:


----------

